# Babies in CT: Only boys left (himis and hoodeds)



## shadowlily89 (May 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!
We recently took in a rescue litter with a typical story. My cousin bought, supposedly, 3 boys, and turns out one of them was a girl. They threatened to release all of them into the backyard if we did not take them in, so of course now we have them! 

**Edit** Just the boys left!!! Here are some updated pics! The babies are about 6-7 weeks old now and my best guess on the dads is about 6 months as they are still fairly small.

Baby himi, Gabe:


















Baby hooded, Wes: 

















The dads are still pretty shy but have never bitten or even attempted to. We are working with them a lot to make them more sociable. Cody is coming along far better than Seth, but both have the potential to be very sweet!









Dad 1, Cody (himi with some markings on back)

















Dad 2, Seth (himi):










Also, recently one of my sister's boys, Kovu, has started severely picking on the others, often drawing blood. Because of all of the cages we have for the others, we really do not have the space to keep him separated from the others. He is so sweet to people and the first one to jump out of the cage. He loves giving kisses and has never bitten a person, he just can't be with other rats. He is about 1 year old. 
















Giving kisses :-*









We are in Ledyard, CT and can drive within reason! My email is [email protected]


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Babies in CT (and 2 himi dads!)*

Where is CT? Im in Kelowna, BC Canada. (My geography really sucks)

Some of the babies look like they have little bellies on them.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Babies in CT (and 2 himi dads!)*

Connecticut, not even close to us Ema  Good luck finding them homes, they're super cute.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Babies in CT (and 2 himi dads!)*

They are all so adorable; best of luck on finding them good homes!


----------



## shadowlily89 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Babies in CT (and 2 himi dads!)*

Thanks guys, they are quite cute!!!  Girly 2 is adopted!!! And also girls 3/4 and both baby boys have become himis!! I hope to have some updated pictures soon. And remember, transport can be worked out!


----------

